# Issues with booting windows (Errors 0xc0000034 & 0xc0000225)



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Refer to Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet for all the images I use in this post.

I restarted my computer this morning (2013 Toshiba Portege Z930) and was greeted with this error (image 1).

After some research I decided to load a bootable windows 10 onto a USB via another computer (64-bit) which I am fairly sure I did correct and then restarted my computer and held F12 which brang me to image 2.

I tried booting it through the USB but gave me the same error (image 1) as did all the other options except for HAD recovery which brang me to a different error (image 3) on this second error I had two other options but selecting either of these would just make the screen flicker.

I'm sure I'm the right track I feel I'm just doing something slightly wrong. Should I try rebooting a different windows OS? (Would this clean my HD?)

All help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi SaladBoy6. Unfortunately Imgur, while a great site, is blocked by many company firewalls. Since some of us assist from employment during down time, we are unable to look at the images you are referring to. Could you post them to here please?


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> Hi SaladBoy6. Unfortunately Imgur, while a great site, is blocked by many company firewalls. Since some of us assist from employment during down time, we are unable to look at the images you are referring to. Could you post them to here please?


Since my computer isn't usable I am posting from my phone and I am unable to upload directly for some reason so I've tried a different image service, here they are in order:

https://ibb.co/g4x3LQ
https://ibb.co/bT2yn5
https://ibb.co/mCN9uk


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

When you are try to boot the Win 10 through the USB, have you altered the BIOS boot sequence? If the BCD needs to be repaired (and it usually can), it is an arduous process but doable. Trying to look at simpler fixes first.


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> When you are try to boot the Win 10 through the USB, have you altered the BIOS boot sequence? If the BCD needs to be repaired (and it usually can), it is an arduous process but doable. Trying to look at simpler fixes first.


No I haven't altered any BIOS, I am unsure how to do it I have seen many people post about it though. Where can I find it?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Alright. If you are going into the BIOS menu, I warn you ahead of time BE VERY CAREFUL. Messing around here without knowing what you are doing, can be catastrophic for your machine. It's like messing around in the Registry. Just don't do it unless you have the knowledge and skill. Okay. If you still wish to proceed and your laptop is on, turn it off and keep it off for about 30 seconds. When it powers back on, press F12 repeatedly (not a million times) as it boots up, until you get to your image 2. The BIOS menu will primarily be arrow keys (and sometimes F keys). Make sure Enter Setup is highlighted, and press Enter. I have not seen the new Toshiba BIOS menu, but it should looks something similar to this, with your main focus at top:


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Arrow your way over to where it says Boot up top, and you should come across something like this:


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Arrow down to where it says USB, select it (however it specifies in your BIOS menu, in the image's case pressing Enter), and then move the USB to the top of the list (however it specifies. In the image's case, using the F6 and F5 keys). Once the USB is set to the top (Touching Nothing Else), save and exit (in the image's case, using the F10 key). Make sure your USB is plugged in, the machine will reboot from the USB first, and if the data is correct on your media it should boot to a Recovery/Installation Environment. Now this is important. If you fix the machine and wish to use it again, you will have to change the BIOS boot load menu BACK, or you will have issues in the future.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Maybe here you can find help:
https://neosmart.net/EasyRE/
You can boot from an EasyRE CD or USB stick.

Edit:
Updated web address.


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Couldn't find a boot option only these:

https://pasteboard.co/GCT4pEl.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/GCTc0eO.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/GCTcJwe.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/GCTdmBv.jpg
https://pasteboard.co/GCTdOrF.jpg


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Tab Advanced/Change Boot Order --> By "Arrow Down" highlight this item and hit "Return".
You will see boot options and instructions on the right side of the screen how to change boot order.
Be careful. See also commands on the bottom of the screen.
Remember what Lanctus said in post #8.


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

I've changed it to boot of the USB first and I still got the same initial error. I'm pretty certain I've done everything correctly for the media. Any other options?


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Try change --> Security--> Secury Boot-->Disabled
What about my post #9?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Unfortunately, I think you'll need to rebuild the BCD (Boot Configuration Data). This is usually when there is either missing or corrupt data, and judging by image 1 you have missing data. Since the process can be a bit time-consuming, here is a link that will better run you through the steps. If you feel uncomfortable doing this (and that is absolutely understandable), I advise that you take it into a professional repair tech to look at your system. https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-rebuild-the-bcd-in-windows-2624508


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> Unfortunately, I think you'll need to rebuild the BCD (Boot Configuration Data). This is usually when there is either missing or corrupt data, and judging by image 1 you have missing data. Since the process can be a bit time-consuming, here is a link that will better run you through the steps. If you feel uncomfortable doing this (and that is absolutely understandable), I advise that you take it into a professional repair tech to look at your system. https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-rebuild-the-bcd-in-windows-2624508


Thanks for the link, this sounds like my computer will be wiped if I do a BCD rebuild, is that the case or is there still hope?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Let me ask, what exactly is on your USB? If it is indeed Win 10, where did you get the data from?


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> Let me ask, what exactly is on your USB? If it is indeed Win 10, where did you get the data from?


I got it from the media tool off the Microsoft site, I've tried both 32 and 64-bit windows. (I'm 95% sure I have 64bit, not sure how much that matters though)


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

We're getting somewhere!

After changing the secure boot to disabled and from UEFI to CSM I'm left with this:

https://pasteboard.co/GCXFDhl.jpg

This is obviously a good sign but I really don't want to wipe any of my data, will their be options into the setup to keep my data or is it already too late?


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Go through to this window:

https://pasteboard.co/GCZfmFj.jpg


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Trying click "start-up repair" but it failed, as their anything I can do with CMD?


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Tried to rebuild the BCD multiple ways but was always left with this:
https://pasteboard.co/GD2Rov6.jpg

Help please 

Also, is there anyway to back my stuff up to an external HD with the computer in this condition?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Normally I would say you can take your HD out, insert it into another PC with another HD (needing a PC with more than one HD space/mount), and copy your info onto the new HD (provided you had sufficient space). Laptops can be trickier though, since some have hard-wired components. If your attempts at fixing the BCD had failed, and you do not wish to overwrite your data with a new installation yet, I would take your laptop to a professional tech. They have more tools to at least save your data, and hopefully your machine as well.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

I agree with Lanctus.

For my information.
After selecting "Command Prompt" have you done exactly all the commands according to the instructions at https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-rebuild-the-bcd-in-windows-2624508, as posted in # 14 Lanctus?


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> Normally I would say you can take your HD out, insert it into another PC with another HD (needing a PC with more than one HD space/mount), and copy your info onto the new HD (provided you had sufficient space). Laptops can be trickier though, since some have hard-wired components. If your attempts at fixing the BCD had failed, and you do not wish to overwrite your data with a new installation yet, I would take your laptop to a professional tech. They have more tools to at least save your data, and hopefully your machine as well.


So is there no way to get my data off my laptop without removing hardware components? If so it looks like a trip to the IT store is in order.



123Zbyniek said:


> I agree with Lanctus.
> 
> For my information.
> After selecting "Command Prompt" have you done exactly all the commands according to the instructions at https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-rebuild-the-bcd-in-windows-2624508, as posted in # 14 Lanctus?


Tried this multiple times and with multiple tutorials to no avail, also bought Easy Recovery Essentials which didn't work.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

In this situation, it will be the best way out. As Lanctus advised in post # 22.
Some experience is required in this case.
If you let me briefly describe my experience with three laptops (I always have at least 2 partitions on my disk - C:/System and D:/Data: - sometimes extra partition E:/Multimedia).
1 - IBM Lenovo R60.
Damaged HDD. I removed it. I connected to a computer running Linux. Invisible under the Windows disk was detected and I could copy all the movies, photos and documents.
2 - Toshiba A200 / Windows 10 and Toshiba A300 / Windows 10.
2.5 inch HDDs stopped running (lots of errors). Trying to repair a USB flash drive failed.
Disks removed from laptops (dismantling very simple - available instructions on the net), new mounted. Old disks connected via SATA / USB adapters to desktop computer (Windows 7) and copied data needed (drivers, programs and documents).
Example of dismantling / assembling a SSD for Toshiba Portege Z930 laptop -


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

123Zbyniek said:


> In this situation, it will be the best way out. As Lanctus advised in post # 22.
> Some experience is required in this case.
> If you let me briefly describe my experience with three laptops:
> 1 - IBM Lenovo R60.
> ...


Thanks mate just finished dismounted my HDD from my Toshiba and as the shops are closed till Monday where I live I will have to wait till then to go find a SATA cable, I live in a small town so if none are available I'll see if the IT store can do it for me. I'll report how I go then.

Thanks for everyone's help so far, much appreciated!


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Can you give me the exact data of the disassembled SSD?
Is it Toshiba THNSNS128GMCP - 1.8", 128GB, mSATA?
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820168165


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

123Zbyniek said:


> Can you give me the exact data of the disassembled SSD?
> Is it Toshiba THNSNS128GMCP - 1.8", 128GB, mSATA?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820168165


Yes sir it's exactly that


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

123Zbyniek said:


> Can you give me the exact data of the disassembled SSD?
> Is it Toshiba THNSNS128GMCP - 1.8", 128GB, mSATA?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820168165


I'm assuming I'd just need a SATA to USB plug and I'm good to go, is that correct?


----------



## SaladBoy6 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> Normally I would say you can take your HD out, insert it into another PC with another HD (needing a PC with more than one HD space/mount), and copy your info onto the new HD (provided you had sufficient space). Laptops can be trickier though, since some have hard-wired components. If your attempts at fixing the BCD had failed, and you do not wish to overwrite your data with a new installation yet, I would take your laptop to a professional tech. They have more tools to at least save your data, and hopefully your machine as well.





123Zbyniek said:


> Can you give me the exact data of the disassembled SSD?
> Is it Toshiba THNSNS128GMCP - 1.8", 128GB, mSATA?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820168165


Update:

I managed to transfer all my data from my SSD to an external hard drive and so I then attempted a Clean install of windows but it required the original product key, the sticker with it is long faded and I couldn't recover via CMD prompt using "wmic path softwarelicensingservice get 0A3xOriginalproductkey" and called Toshiba the see if they had a record of it but they didn't instead offered me some recovery media for $80 which is. Alastair resort for me.

Any ideas?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Did you go to this site: https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10 and find your Windows iso?


----------

